# Found Drift Wood, now what?



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

I was walking to my mail box and noticed this in the yard!! So I picked it up and sprayed it down with the water hose.

I love it!! Even has a big cave in the middle of it.

The only thing is it is to big for the oven or boiling. I don't want to cut it down..

What should I do?



That's a 5 gallon bucket it is in.


----------



## vinoth1465 (Sep 28, 2007)

it needs to be soaked in the water to remove any tannins or other chemicals... also, it needs to be waterlogged in order to stay at the bottom of your aquarium... do you have a spare bathroom... you can fill your bath tub with water and weigh the log down... buckets wont work, as they need to be completely submerged. 

maybe you can get a big plastic barrel at home depot or something...


----------



## cullens089 (Jun 19, 2007)

fill a garbage bad and toss it in there lol it could work :dunno:


----------



## vinoth1465 (Sep 28, 2007)

cullens089 said:


> fill a garbage bad and toss it in there lol it could work :dunno:


you know, i actually tried that onces... but the wood lodged upwards with force inside the bag and ripped it apart...


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

I was just about to link someone to this.. but most of the post are gone that said to boil put in oven etc.. Where are the post going?


----------



## vinoth1465 (Sep 28, 2007)

hi verbosity, i was the last one to post on this thread... i didnt see anything about oven or anything else... maybe it was a different thread.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

Nah, I posted in this thread how I just put it in the tank.. but guppies started dieing so I took it out..


----------



## vinoth1465 (Sep 28, 2007)

verbosity said:


> Nah, I posted in this thread how I just put it in the tank.. but guppies started dieing so I took it out..


oh, sorry to hear that... no i dont remember seeing any other post... maybe i forgot...


----------

